# Spring Ligament Repair



## Carol E (Dec 15, 2015)

Anyone have experience coding an ankle spring ligament repair?  There are only codes for collateral ligament repairs, but I don't think the spring ligament is considered a collateral ligament...or is it?
Thanks!


----------



## ajballard (Dec 16, 2015)

Our doctors use CPT Code 27695 for the Spring Repair. We use this quite often and is considered a collateral ligament.


----------



## amyjph (Dec 16, 2015)

Agree, the spring ligament is the calcaneonavicular ligament on the lateral side of the foot.


----------

